# Charge ipod and power audio tube??



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

I was wondering if you got a 12v splitter could you power the audio pipe and charge an ipod at the same time? Just didnt know if thatd pull too many amps or hurt anything??


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

The iPods don't take that much to charge I would say it would not hurt anything, but if you are using your 12v outlet to run your pipe it might cut out my outlet would not run my stereo when jamming it would cut out so I hooked it directly to the battery not one problem since I did that.


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

You also have a hell of a stereo.. Ive just got a 200 watt audio tube with two mtx 6.5s..


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just a stereo no amp but it is one bad a$$ stereo


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i would wire yours to a toggle switch and to the battery. it will still cut out on the 12v plug. then you can charge the i pod on the plug. problem solved.


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

Ya that would work. What would be a good way to do that and still easily take it off if I had too?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

use plugs. see the "waterproof connector" thread. i use the two prong plugs i posted in that thread... they work great!


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Be sure you don't cut up an ipod usb cable and wire that up 12 volts!!! Most of the ipods require 5 volts dc to charge 12 could cook it. Pie electronics makes several universal ipod adapters that wire in and drop the voltage to the proper 5 volts your ipod requires, let me know if you need a hook up!


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

gman-brute said:


> Ya that would work. What would be a good way to do that and still easily take it off if I had too?



4 prong trailer connectors work pretty good too if you find the need for two more wires in/out of your setup, my clarion unit has a dimmer that hooks into the lighting circuit, the display was blinding at night without it.


----------

